# X570 Realtek vs Intel LAN



## erek (Nov 27, 2019)

Which is better for gaming performance / latency etc? The Intel 1GbE (Intel® I211-AT Gb LAN)
or Realtek 2.5 GbE?


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 27, 2019)

Using benchmarks, Intel is better.  To the naked eye, doubt you see a difference.  I haven't heard of realtek driver issues in  a long time.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Nov 27, 2019)

Not an expert, but I would go for Intel although like said above me, I doubt you would see a real life, percivable difference.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 28, 2019)

If you have both onboard your mobo do some testing using traceroute on both intel and Realtek to the same server and just use whichever gives you the best results


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2019)

He's comparing 2.5Gbe vs 1Gbe.

If transfering very large files with appropriate cabling and gear of course the Realtek will be better.  That said, otherwise nearly irrelevant.


----------

